# Need Serious Treatment and Guidelines please help



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Hi...
I need some suggestions..I am from India..I have a small fancy pigeon set up in my home..
But from last 10 days many of my pigeons died and few stopped eating..many chicks also died and some 2 of my adult pigeons got neck twist..
The problem is
From last 10 days I found some of my adult pigeons (male nd female both) were doin deep green watery poop and some (both male and female) were doin chalky white deep green poop with yellow urates..
I tried several antibiotics like O2 (o floxacin) then some people told me to use Norflox TZ (Norfloxacin)..but since last Wednesday day (26th Jan 2022) things got totally worsed...
I lost 9 pigeons (adults and chicks)..The pigeons have stopped eating and one of the eyes are kept close..nd standing on 1 feet and feathers are fluffed up..
This never happened with me and in India we don't have proper vet or avian expect who can help..
Now a breeder advised me to use Azithromycin and a heamopathic medicine together but dat is also not working much..
I am attaching some pics of their recent poop please help me and give me so suggestions of the actual disease and cause..and the proper treatment..
I am helpless so please look into the matter as you all r experts


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, its sounds like you birds may have Salmonella,
First thing You need to do is isolate your birds from further infections.
Are you able to get 1 of your sick birds to a vet to diagnose and receive medications?

*Treatment:*
The problem is that there is no antibiotic that is 100% effective. 
Treating the birds only for 4-5 days is pointless and stupid. Such a short cure will not cure Salmonella. It might just lower the symptoms and eventually put the bird in a carrier state (*which is worse!*).
*Enrofloxacin / Baytril* is usually prescribed for treating Salmonella, but only the lab test will confirm what exactly you need for your pigeons. A treatment with *thrime*
Prevention is the best management tool in dealing with salmonella outbreaks. Keeping your bird’s home scrupulously clean and hygienic is vital. Prevent overcrowding, and keep nest boxes clean and fresh. To prevent the spread of bacteria, try washing feeding bowls with water and a concentrate of 10% bleach, ensuring you rinse the dish well and dry. If you are feed a flock of birds or wild species, spread the location of feeding bowls or put more out to avoid overcrowding and contamination.

If your bird is recovering from treatment of salmonella, keep his environment clean, especially food and water containers. Your bird may feel the cold with being unwell, so a little added heat may help, but don’t overdo it. Time and a full dosage of antibiotics will assist your bird to return to full health.
*toprim* (1 gr / 4 liters of water) takes a long time… if the weather is cold, the treatment should last 2 weeks, because the birds drink less water. *DO NOT forget to give probiotics to the pigeons* after the treatment because the antibiotics destroy ALL the bacteria in the intestines including beneficial bacteria. I’m amazed to see that often probiotics are forgotten, although they are extremely important in the fight against salmonella and for the well-being of the bird.

Prevention is the best management tool in dealing with salmonella outbreaks. Keeping your bird’s home scrupulously clean and hygienic is vital. Prevent overcrowding, and keep nest boxes clean and fresh. To prevent the spread of bacteria, try washing feeding bowls with water and a concentrate of 10% bleach, ensuring you rinse the dish well and dry. If you are feed a flock of birds or wild species, spread the location of feeding bowls or put more out to avoid overcrowding and contamination.

If your bird is recovering from treatment of salmonella, keep his environment clean, especially food and water containers. Your bird may feel the cold with being unwell, so a little added heat may help, but don’t overdo it. Time and a full dosage of antibiotics will assist your bird to return to full health.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

I used probiotics sir


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Kindly suggest me a way out sir please...I am using Azithromycin now..in the morning and in the afternoon..is it okay???
Do I need to use any other medicine??
If yes then how..
And please tell me when to use the probiotic at what time of the day
and tell me the proper dosage..I have 14 pigeons at present and some r keeping their eye closed so I am using Ciplox drop 2 times a day..I am keeping my cages clean and sanitizing them 3 times a day but still they r getting affected..I have isolated the infected pigeons but then also others r getting affected
Kindly tell me a way out please..and what food should be served prply.. current I am giving seed mix with wheat..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

If you can get Enrofloxacin/Baytril medication, it may help more. 
If you cannot get it, continue with the Azithrmycin both morning and afternoon as you have been doing.
Use the probiotic mixed in with there feed, first mix the feed with either garlic oil or wheat germ oil and than add the probiotic, mixing it all together until it is coated with whatever amount of food you are using. I would give the probiotic at least once a day.
Continue giving them there normal seed mix as long as they are eating.
watch closely, if you see any other ones isolate them immediately from your healthy birds.

keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Thank you sir and I will update you all..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)




----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Sir...this pics are of 30 minutes ago..l am posting the pics of the poop so that you can see and suggest me some advice..
Sir should I change the medicine to merequin? (Ds s enrofloxacin) maybe..
I think things r getting worse sir..please help sir need Serious Help sir..
Regards..
Sir is there any other way to talk to you?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

The çondition was worsed better yesterday and day before of few pigeons but again from today I am seeing things r drastic..please help sir I beg you..I am an hobbyist so I really don't want the pigeons and chicks to die..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Can get Baytril medication?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, if there not responding to Azithromycin, I would get them on Enrofloxacin/Baytril medication. They need a 10 day coarse of it, it takes time.

let me know


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Are you able to get the Enrofloxacin/Baytril medication?
give me an update.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

I dnt know sir that baytril is available or not but enrofloxacin is available..should I stop Azithromycin?? and use enrofloxacin ?? Sir they r having antibiotics from a long time..will it damage the liver or other organs?? is any other supporting medicine required?? and what you think by seeing the pictures?? Is the condition very serious?? Or there is any hope if proper treatment is done??
*sir is there any other way to talk to you?? [*


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

See this medicine..this has enrofloxacin


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This contains Enrofloxacin..
And Sir tell me the other medicine required..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

this is the probiotic power


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This are the medicines I have Sir...Kindly suggest..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This are the seeds I am feed my pigeons sir


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Sir they are having antibiotics from last 10 days...will it effect them if I continue the antibiotics for another 10 days??
And sir will they have multi organ failure if the antibiotics are used for 10 more days..
What are the other medicines supporting required??

























































Current pics of the poop of 10-15minutes back...
Kindly see sir and help me out sir...
Regards..🙏🙏


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, I would stop the azithromycin at this point and start giving them the Enrofloxacin for at least 10 days along with probiotic.

keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Tell me the dosage and everything sir..i 14 pigeons at present..
Tell me the other supporting medicines if required..
And the timings to give the medicines 
At what time the medicines should be given with how much amount of water 
I serve 15ml Azithromycin with 2litres of Luke warm water..
Sir please tell me the dosage and all sir..
I would be very grateful to you..
Thank you


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Administer 2cc per quart of water. Reduce dosage to 1cc per quart after the 4th day. Change water daily for Salmonella/E.coli treat 7-10 days.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

And any other medicine sir?? and thanks a lot


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

No other medicines, but don forget to stop the Azithromycin.

keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Okay Sir...will update you tomorrow again..it's night time here in India.. tomorow morning will update you again..
Thank you so much sir..
Hoping for the best🙏🙏


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Good morning sir..
I am attaching the current update of the poop..i took the pics just now in the morning..
Kindly see once..is it d same? Or it got more worse?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Some look better, but not all, if the medicine works its going to take a couple more days before you can be sure.
I asked you before, do you have a vet you can go, or find. There tests he do right away, to find out for sure the best medicine?

Keep me posted.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Sir,
We have vets..I have 3 dogs in my home I called their vet 4 days back and told him everything but he couldnt help me out..
He told me that he can't help like that..cuz he don't have any idea on pigeons and birds or on poultry..
Hope You can understand the situation here Sir..l tried several ways and all I spoke to many breeders and pigeons sellers but you know nobody helped me in the right way..
Different people with different opinion and maximum people did not responded even..
Then a breeder told me about the Azithromycin course and I contacted in this forum and started to follow up with you..
So sir what to do next??
Thank you


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, just continue with the Enrofloxacin for at least 10 days along with probiotic.
Hopefully you will see some improvement in a couple of days.

Keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Thank You Sir..!!!
Sir where r you from?? I mean in USA..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

NY


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Okay Sir...will update you in afternoon 👍👍


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Sir...good afternoon
Sir these are the current pics of the poop of all the pigeons..
Kindly check and let me know and I used the probiotic as well sir today..
Sir some r keeping their eyes closed..what to do for that??
Kindly let me know sir..
Thank you..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Open there beck, see if you see any discharge inside month or down the throat?

Not sure what else to do at this point, just continue with the Enrofloxacin it a good general antibiotic, but there’s no guarantee how they will respond to it.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Okay sir..
What you think is the condition really worst??or any chance of recovering?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

You're doing everything you can, how is there behavior, are they eating and drinking?


----------



## pulsev2 (May 19, 2019)

sj006 said:


> Hi...
> I need some suggestions..I am from India..I have a small fancy pigeon set up in my home..
> But from last 10 days many of my pigeons died and few stopped eating..many chicks also died and some 2 of my adult pigeons got neck twist..
> The problem is
> ...


What are you feeding? Do you have access to clean water?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

pulsev2 said:


> What are you feeding? Do you have access to clean water?



























I am feeding all this seeds and yes feeding them filtered water only..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> You're doing everything you can, how is there behavior, are they eating and drinking?


Yes they are eating but one isn't eating much from last day sir


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

sj006 said:


> Yes they are eating but one isn't eating much from last day sir


Sir I found the one who isn't eating has 2 small white limb inside the mouth..
Just now saw it..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Current update of morning poop...
Is it okay??


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This poop pic is of the pigeon who got the cheesy growth inside the mouth..
She isn't eating but drinking water..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This is a pouter pair I have


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This one is not eating since morning and having the cheesy growth


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, that bird with the cheesy stuff in its mouth probably has canker.

The latest poop you sent actually looks slightly better than some of the ones before.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Ok, that bird with the cheesy stuff in its mouth probably has canker.
> 
> The latest poop you sent actually looks slightly better than some of the ones before.


How to treat the canker sir???
Tell me the way out..will follow you and what is the cause of the canker now??


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Isolate, the bird with the cheesy stuff in its mouth from the others, you need to hand feed this bird 
*four times a day and give 20mls of food via the tube*. 
Medication is administered the same way, once a day over five days. 
Generally the canker lesions die and start to come loose within the first eight hours.
The medicine for canker would be Metronidazole 20% Powder for Birds .


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

*Identifying Canker and its Common Symptoms *
Canker can be easily mistaken for other types of ailments which produce similar in-mouth sore which include:

sour crop (fungal)
wet pox (viral)
mycotoxicosis (ingestion of toxic grains)
capillary worms
salivary stones
Since there are obviously many conditions that may look like canker, the only way to get a definite diagnosis is to consult with a veterinarian or by examining a sample under a microscope. 
*SOME COMMON PHYSICAL SYMPTOMS OF A BIRD INFECTED WITH CANKER INCLUDE:*

difficulty swallowing
vomiting
yellow or whitish cheesy/crusty growths in their mouth and throat
weight loss
difficulty breathing
puffed feathers
high mortality, especially in young birds/chicks
accumulated mucus in the throat









_Image above: example of canker in the mouth of a homing pigeon._








_Image above: animated example of canker growth inside the mouth of a chicken. Image credit: PoultryDVM._
*How is Canker Transmitted and which Birds are more Susceptible?*
Canker organisms rely on the intimate relationship between it and the host so it does not survive in an outside environment for too long. It thrives on transmitting itself in saliva and crop milk so it primarily spreads via contaminated water, food, and through the parents' feeding the young. This, along with upward to 80% of pigeons already being natural carriers of canker, makes it extremely difficult to prevent and control the transmission.
Pigeons are the most susceptible but it's also a very common illness in chickens and cage birds - both showing similar symptoms. As you could imagine, young birds in the nest, and chicks, have the weakest immune systems (and are fed crop milk) so fanciers and enthusiasts mainly experience canker in their flock within this age group. They also experience a higher mortality rate since they have not fully developed. Additionally, canker during the young and old bird race seasons (pigeons) is also very common since these birds are regularly exposed to the environment, open watering sources, and other wild birds. Free-range chickens also experience higher cases of canker since they are also exposed to the environment and other wild birds.
*How to Treat and Prevent*
What is challenging about canker is that it can become immune to specific active ingredients, so alternating them throughout the year is advised. However, it cannot be fully controlled with only medication.
A thorough preventative treatment on all stock birds prior to breeding should be administered. When breeding, all young birds and chicks should be checked daily. Additionally, young birds and chicks should be treated with Ronidazole (which has a wide safety margin) for 3-5 days after they've weaned from the parents.
Canker flare-ups can also occur during periods of high stress such as racing, showing, transporting, and breeding. Preventative treatment (whether individual or flock) should be considered.
Unfortunately, secondary infections are also common when a bird is infected with canker, and at times are the main reason for death. Common secondary infections include:

Salmonella
Coccidiosis
E.coli
Mycoplasma (respiratory)
Common canker active ingredients in medication are:

Metronidazole (Flagyl)
Ronidazole
Dimetridazole
Secnidazole 
Carnidazole
Acidified Copper Sulfate


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Isolate, the bird with the cheesy stuff in its mouth from the others, you need to hand feed this bird
> *four times a day and give 20mls of food via the tube*.
> Medication is administered the same way, once a day over five days.
> Generally the canker lesions die and start to come loose within the first eight hours.
> The medicine for canker would be Metronidazole 20% Powder for Birds .


Then sir what about the other medicines I am using??when and how to use the metronidazole???


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sir the picture inside the mouth..
I fed her 20ml of food..
But when and how to use d metronidazole nd at what time??
Cuz she is having the other medicines aswell..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

The most commonly used medicine for treating pigeon canker is Ronidazole, and it seems to be the most effective one, too.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

The pic of the white growth in detail sir..
It is a small one..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Usage sir...let me know..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, yes it doesn't look that bad. Do you have Ronidazole Medication?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

For Ronidazole for canker:

Directions: *1 teaspoon per gallon of fresh drinking water for 7 days *when disease (Trichomoniasis) is present. Treat parent for 7 days prior to joining, then medicate for 7-21 days when young birds hatch. Mix fresh solution daily. Remove all other water sources when treating.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I gave you directions for Ronidazole, do you have that medication on hand?
Unfortunately, the one that's not eating, your going to need to hand feed, until he's better or can eat on his own.
The pics of your birds they don't look that bad, 
They don't look that sick, but I pray they improve.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

We have metronidazole medicine sir?? Will it help..nd when should I give the medicine..cuz they are already having other medicines


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

sj006 said:


> We have metronidazole medicine sir?? Will it help..nd when should I give the medicine..cuz they are already having other medicines


I fed her with hand..and I will buy the medicine now..then will update you..you give me the directions of proper usage that time..ok sir
Thank you
Hope for the best


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, I would only treat the bird that won't eat. Don't treat any birds that are not affected.
For Metronidazole, ---25 mg < 1/16 tsp per bird. 
That's very little amount that you can give to the effected bird with an eye dropper directly for a 5 day treatment.
Please inspect all your birds to be sure there are no other infections.
But you need to quarantine and birds that have any canker in there mouth.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Ok, I would only treat the bird that won't eat. Don't treat any birds that are not affected.
> For Metronidazole, ---25 mg < 1/16 tsp per bird.
> That's very little amount that you can give to the effected bird with an eye dropper directly for a 5 day treatment.
> Please inspect all your birds to be sure there are no other infections.
> But you need to quarantine and birds that have any canker in there mouth.


Okay sir..only 1 isn't eating rest all r eating


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you can get metronidazole in tablet form, you can also use that. Crush the tablet and split the powder into heaps of 50 mg. Take a small piece of wet bread, soak up the powder and feed her 50 mg once a day for 7 to 10 days.

There's also a growth at the base of the tongue?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

No..In the morning I saw a single base only..
I told my mom to give the medicine prply as advised..
Now I am at my office..I can send the next pic once I reach home..
I will update you all and I bought d metronidazole suspension before coming to office nd told mom to do the need..
Nd as she wasn't eating so I hand fed her..
Will post you all an update and please suggest me d next steps


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Hello Respected Sir and Madam,
Sending you the recent pics of all the pigeon poop.. 
I think things improved a bit still you all check and suggest me if anything else is required..
Thank you all🙏🙏🙏🙏🙏
Regards


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Sir & Madam please see... forwarded all d pictures..
Thank you


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

🙏🙏😊😊😊 Kindly check


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Droppings are looking much better. Just continue with the meds. Keep the one with canker seperate from the others as this is also very contageous.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Droppings are looking much better. Just continue with the meds. Keep the one with canker seperate from the others as this is also very contageous.


Yeah..I will isolate..but till now the pigeon isn't affected much with canker..so if I treat her prply with medicine will it recover???
R you from a South Africa??? 
I am a very big fan of Simon and Sussie from Snake and the City..
They are from South Africa aswell..
Thank you 
Regards


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If she has canker, the meds will help. Sometimes you get canker strains that are resistant to metro unfortunately. If the growth increases in size while treating her, then it can be something else like wet pox.

Yes I am from SA.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> If she has canker, the meds will help. Sometimes you get canker strains that are resistant to metro unfortunately. If the growth increases in size while treating her, then it can be something else like wet pox.
> 
> Yes I am from SA.


Okay..will update..and thanks..
Nice to meet you..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Very Sorry to say
I just now came to home and saw that my Jacobin Pigeon having a neck twist..
He is eating nd doing everything prply but his neck is a bit twisted..
His movements ar not normal..
What to do now???
Please update..
Should I give him mutivitamin now??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

sj006 said:


> Very Sorry to say
> I just now came to home and saw that my Jacobin Pigeon having a neck twist..
> He is eating nd doing everything prply but his neck is a bit twisted..
> His movements ar not normal..
> ...


Is this the one with canker?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Is this the one with canker?


No..i checked no one else is having canker..
d one with canker is an Indian Fantail Pigeon..
nd d neck twist one is the Jacobin..he had a lot f antibiotics all ds days...
Maybe cuz f dat..but how to cure d neck twist please say..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Ok, that bird with the cheesy stuff in its mouth probably has canker.
> 
> The latest poop you sent actually looks slightly better than some of the ones before.


Sir did you mind?? Have I done something wrong?? Please let me know..if I have hurted you in any way then sorry..
You stopped replying dts y I said


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

There's not much you can do except continuing with the meds. It's also possible you might be dealing with paramyxo virus, although the droppings don't reflect that. PMV droppings are watery with thin snakelike droppings. I've never dealt with salmonella before, but have two pigeons that recovered completely from PMV. Today they are both normal after a 8 week recovery period of having neurological issues.

So don't stress too much. None have died since you started the antibiotic. As long as all are able to eat, then it's a good sign.

You haven't offended anyone, some members spend less time on this site than others.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> There's not much you can do except continuing with the meds. It's also possible you might be dealing with paramyxo virus, although the droppings don't reflect that. PMV droppings are watery with thin snakelike droppings. I've never dealt with salmonella before, but have two pigeons that recovered completely from PMV. Today they are both normal after a 8 week recovery period of having neurological issues.
> 
> So don't stress too much. None have died since you started the antibiotic. As long as all are able to eat, then it's a good sign.
> 
> You haven't offended anyone, some members spend less time on this site than others.


Thank you all for the support..
You know, Since childhood I am very fond of animals and pets..I have 3 doggies in my home..nd our Indian culture is something different..it hurts me a lot we the pigeons are dying nd getting affected..
Because I cannot do anything I am trying my level best to give them the best treatment but you know it hurts a lot.
Before getting into this forum I contacted all the breeders from whom I bought the pigeons for help and support but none responded..some did but nothing worked..
Then an unknown breeder helped me a lot..whom I dint knew before nor I bought any pigeon from him..
Nd you know the worst part here we have some sellers who are not honest what they do is that they sell all ds affected pigeons at very low cost but dy don't tell us..
After bringing them home they the symptoms comes out in 2-3 days but that's too late...
The loft gets affected within that time and hardly we cud do anything..
Nd we have vets here but you know they mostly treat dogs and cats..but proper avian experts are very rare..
This are the problems here..People cost the pets here a lot but the quality is very poop..
And it hurts me a lot when I see them getting ill or see them dying..cuz d only thing that God dint have them is voice but made them so beautiful..if they cud talk then they would have said their prblm and we cud have solve the matter..
Anyways thank you all for the support and I never expected soo much help from you all after such a busy schedule in life..
Regards..
🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Good Morning..
The canker one isn't eating
Have isolated her nd the Jocobin is having neck twist a bit so gave a neurobion forte and sometimes he cannot stand at all falling down..nd the neck is getting fully twisted..then am taking him to hand for some time nd hez becoming stable..
Was awake the whole night and looked after them..
Thank you


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

The only coarse is to continue with the Enrofloxacin.

*Salmonella treatments for Paratyphoid.*
Pigeon Antibiotics - strong ones !! Given at the correct dose !! At the correct frequency !!
So what is the best antibiotic to treat paratyphoid.
Ideally : A bacterial culture to confirm the diagnosis and a bacterial anibiogram - to determine which antibiotics appear to be most effective treating the specific Paratyphoid that has been found in the bird. The antibiotic are tested in the lab. (antibiogram)
Most birds seem to respond to the Fluroquinalone Antibiotics , the most commonly used one is
Enrofloxacin - there are many forms and generics the dose I typically use is 15 mg per Kilogram given twice a day, it works out to about 1/4 of a ml or 0.25 ml per individual bird twice daily of the formula we keep.
"Sulfa" antibiotics containing Sulfadimidine and trimethoprim as an example that can be used in the water.
Amoxicillin and clavulonic acid dosed at about 100 mg/ kg two or even occasionally three times a day for valuable fliers
Cleaning of the loft - and spraying a disinfectant using a great South African Product like F10.
Improving plane of nutrition and nursing care and possibly added warmth.
It is so reasonable to have a large warm hospital cage for recouperation of individual; sick birds.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> The only coarse is to continue with the Enrofloxacin.
> 
> *Salmonella treatments for Paratyphoid.*
> Pigeon Antibiotics - strong ones !! Given at the correct dose !! At the correct frequency !!
> ...


Sir... understood
But sir what else can we use to clean ta cages and loft?
The SA product you told is not available here and yes I made a Hospital cage..and a Quarantine cage aswell..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

One cup of household chlorine bleach in one gallon of water is effective against many disease-causing organisms. To be most effective, disinfectants should be applied to a wet surface. For aviary or flock situations, Many disinfectants, including bleach, need to be used with great care and may release toxic fumes. They must be used with proper ventilation, and the bird should not be present while they are being used. *Remember to rinse well whenever you use a disinfectant so as not to leave any residue on the cage or its contents.*


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> One cup of household chlorine bleach in one gallon of water is effective against many disease-causing organisms. To be most effective, disinfectants should be applied to a wet surface. For aviary or flock situations, Many disinfectants, including bleach, need to be used with great care and may release toxic fumes. They must be used with proper ventilation, and the bird should not be present while they are being used. *Remember to rinse well whenever you use a disinfectant so as not to leave any residue on the cage or its contents.*


Okay sir thank you for helping and for the advice..will do the needful..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Current update of the poop...
Pictures taken 15 minutes back..
Any idea and suggestions???


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Can Vitamin E be given for the recovery of neck twist??


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, vitamin E usually comes in wheat germ oil, if you have it you can mix it with there feed.
‘But its ok to give vitamin E, it can’t hurt them and maybe help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Vit B will also help.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

This one I am giving


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

*
















Can both of ds medicines be given??
One in d morning and the other in the afternoon..?? For the neck twist*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Those are for humans? Be careful not to overdose. I think 1 tablet of each daily are too much. Vit B is water soluble, so safe to give cause the excess gets expelled by the body. Although too much won't be good. I think Vit E is fat soluble, so the body can't expell. I once read that an overdose of some meds can cause lack of other vitamins.

How about getting vitamins for chickens? Maybe from an agricultural store?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Those are for humans? Be careful not to overdose. I think 1 tablet of each daily are too much. Vit B is water soluble, so safe to give cause the excess gets expelled by the body. Although too much won't be good. I think Vit E is fat soluble, so the body can't expell. I once read that an overdose of some meds can cause lack of other vitamins.
> 
> How about getting vitamins for chickens? Maybe from an agricultural store?


Okay...will give less not the whole..will give 1/4th of the capsule


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

*Why is the poop like this???
the pouter did it...is it normal?? I think they the having an overdose of antibiotics..
should I stop..??
orelse they may get neck twist aswell..
what are the post medications ofter the antibiotic course for so long???*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Four days is not enough to treat them. How many pigeons are involved here? Can't you get the meds in tablet form that you can cut into the correct dosage? Treat each one individually. That way you will know each one gets the correct dosage.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Four days is not enough to treat them. How many pigeons are involved here? Can't you get the meds in tablet form that you can cut into the correct dosage? Treat each one individually. That way you will know each one gets the correct dosage.


I am treating dm since last 2 weeks..
They had many antibiotics..before writing into ds group dy r having antibiotic..it has been a long time..
Dts y thinking..cuz too much antibiotic can cause neck twist..
Will upload the pics of them and their poop so that you all can get to see and suggest me..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Get Baytril, 
A lot of people say it better paratyphoid neck twisting.
you can order from Link:









Baytril 10%


Get your pet feeling better fast. We Have Baytril For Pet Birds, Rats Etc, In Stock And Ready To Ship. We also carry Enrofloxacin 10% Broad Spectrum Antibiotic.




allbirdproducts.com





It would be a 14 day treatment., Especially for the ones with twisted necks.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Okay Sir...but I don't think if the I order in ds link...it'll be delivered to India..
Do you people vaccinate pigeons ??


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes,. you can vaccinate here for paratyphoid usually when the birds are young.

Check online, 
you may find the Baytril closer to you, search the internet you should find it. 
You have a better chance on ordering it online, just expedite the shipping as soon as possible.

Keep Me Posted,


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Current pics of the morning...do dy look ok??


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Ds one having neck twist..


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

The pouters...do dy look ok???


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Yes,. you can vaccinate here for paratyphoid usually when the birds are young.
> 
> Check online,
> you may find the Baytril closer to you, search the internet you should find it.
> ...


Ok Sir...I will buy the Baytril..nd i vaccinated dm with this one...a month back..
































This is the vaccine...but dint work at all..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

OK, You understand that you cannot vaccinate, 
until your birds are completely healthy again.
For Now just get them on the Baytril according to my instructions.
Start with the worst cases, twisted necks first. 

Later,
Keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> OK, You understand that you cannot vaccinate,
> until your birds are completely healthy again.
> For Now just get them on the Baytril according to my instructions.
> Start with the worst cases, twisted necks first.
> ...


Ok sir.. thank you


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi, my friend, how are things going?

please give me an update


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hi, my friend, how are things going?
> 
> please give me an update


Sorry sir and Good Morning 😊
I could update last day bcuz I had a lot of work in my office
Currently the Jacobin did not recover yet from the neck twist till now..
nd the one with canker too..
Odrs r doing the same..








*This is the Pouter's poop of today morning..
did it improve??
I am going to clean my loft today with bleach nd all..*as it is Sunday so no office today..
Now tell me sir,
Whats the next step??..


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, 
Are you giving the Baytril? 
what else are you giving them?


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> Are you giving the Baytril?
> what else are you giving them?


Dint get d baytril
Continuing with Enrofloxacin 
Giving d canker one ronidazole aswell
and gvn d neck twist some vitamins as posted d pics


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, your not giving the probiotics anymore?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I would continue with the Enrofloxacin for 10 days, and the ronidazole. I would also continue with the probiotics mixed in with there feed, it may help with there intestinal digestion of food.
Most importantly disinfect all your cages as soon as possible, because it will kill any germs still present and prevent further spreading.

keep me posted


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

Yes I am..i frgt


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

sj006 said:


> Yes I am..i frgt
> [/QUOTE
> I frgt to mention


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, sounds good.


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Ok, sounds good.


Am following everything you said


----------



## sj006 (12 mo ago)

View attachment 100041

View attachment 100040

Is the poop okay ???
Please say..
Improving or not??


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello, your attachments not working, Please re-sent for me.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

How are your birds doing?


----------

